# just got fios, and got problems



## mab1376 (Mar 28, 2008)

whenever i try and play any counter strike:source server is says the latency is all of a sudden over 1000ms and will not connect even though in the main results pages it said 50ms or less. also when refreshing servers its goes very slow and brings few results.

what can i do??


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 28, 2008)

not sure, i had fios for a while and at times had some crazy latency issues


----------



## Ehstii (Mar 28, 2008)

stick with comcast, time warner, optimum, or whatever cable provided ISP is in your area.


you'll never have a problem, and on top of that, you'll have the fastest speeds available.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2008)

Not in my area. Fios pwns Comcast.

But as to the latency issues, my sister has Fios, and doesn't have any probs, so I don't know what the prob could be.

Maybe there's something about it over at Broadband Reports? Go there and see what you can dig up. http://www.dslreports.com/


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2008)

asking the obvious, you arent downloading or uploading anything in the background, nor is anyone on your network? are you on wireless or wired?


----------



## timta2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Verizon FIOS customer service/support is top notch (My experience and Consumer Reports reader survey confirms). I would suggest giving them a call. My brother has FIOS in Florida and it works great, well except the garbage ActionTec router that they provide (There is firmware bug that allows internet connectivity OR WPA but NOT both!).


----------



## mab1376 (Mar 28, 2008)

timta2 said:


> Verizon FIOS customer service/support is top notch (My experience and Consumer Reports reader survey confirms). I would suggest giving them a call. My brother has FIOS in Florida and it works great, well except the garbage ActionTec router that they provide (There is firmware bug that allows internet connectivity OR WPA but NOT both!).



yeah the router does seem like a POS although it does give you ALOT of configuration options.

and the download speeds are phenomenal. i downloaded an Ubuntu ISO in 3 minutes 

also i noticed some random DNS problems but it was probably because i was playing with the router settings and since it does a full reboot on every change it might have been waiting for DHCP on the WAN.

i think the main problem might be with the QoS engine built into the router i don't think there is a way to full disable it but i might be able to delete the entries to make it basically off.

-update-

i just removed all the DSCP settings for the QoS engine and I'm going to test not I'll post back in a bit.


----------



## mab1376 (Mar 29, 2008)

yep that was it, games connect on first or second try now. d/l speed its 2.3x faster than optimum and no sharing of bandwidth with neighbors!!


----------

